# New (to me) Giotto Evo 2



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Recently upgraded my set up. Have had the grinder since March, bought 2nd hand on this forum and have had the Giotto since last weekend, also bought 2nd hand on here.

Previously had a PID'd Silvia and Rocky which served me well for a couple of years. Rocky has gone, Silvia will be sold once I have stripped it down to treat the rusty frame (common on them due to construction and crap drip tray design).

Drip tray on the Giotto is small but luckily the sink is close so I have plumbed the waste. I plan to get a water filter plumbed in at some point too as it will all fit in nicely below the sink. So much more user friendly than the Silvia in that respect.

Machine is also on a Wemo so waiting for warm up is less of an issue.

It's all a bit cramped but it's workable. I'm still getting used to having steam on the left.

Anyway, pictures....


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice indeed.

And you didnt mention how shiny it is once


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

LOL, thanks JR, I think the pictures tell the story


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice to see it in situ, hope you really enjoy it


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great ! I am sure you will get a great deal of pleasure from your new set up. Enjoy.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty pretty rocket







Nice to see you're up and running , and as always a rocket in place always looks great .


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

where did you but those cups from?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

olliew44 said:


> where did you but those cups from?


i read somewhere maybe try 'base down' so the rims dont burn lips.?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

olliew44 said:


> where did you but those cups from?


http://www.thebeautifulride.co.uk

PS - forgot to mention they are Inker so good quality, not just some rubbishy cup with an expensive print job


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

yardbent said:


> i read somewhere maybe try 'base down' so the rims dont burn lips.?


thanks - didn't think of that and have come from a Silvia where cup warming was never really that effective. That said, base down means the unglazed base can scratch...


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Have now added a bottomless Rocket portafilter and an IMS competition screen courtesy of BB, lets see if that makes a difference. I've been using my Rancilio bottomless PF from my Silvia which I'm now probably gonna be told is sacrilege lol! Fitted and worked fine BTW.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You Sir have impeccable taste!... Looks spookily similar to mine! Even down to cups and wemo?


----------

